# bad dizzy spells upon waking up



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Dear Emily 

Please could l call upon your advice

Saturday morning l got the shock of my life when l opened my eyes from sleeping to find the room was spinning so much l though something bad happend.  it really freaked me out

l am currently on pregnacare so hoping it is not lack of iron.  

Can you please help to let me know what is this, especially since l never experienced it with dd1 

Plus during the day l feel feint? 

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be low blood pressure or a bit of vertigo. It would be worth seeing your gp and get checked over, it may be low iron but I think if it was low enough to cause those symptoms it would give other symptoms aswell,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks Emily


----------

